# largest handgun ever made



## mrtwister_jbo (Apr 7, 2004)

saw this 2day on a page called ''the high road''.org pretty cool site all gun related.
my ? is would you shoot this thing???


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Is it really a handgun if you can&#8217;t hold it in your hand? I&#8217;d call that a table top cannon.


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

I cann BS on the Actual "Hand Cannon" in the picture. He's sitting there with it in his lap, the barrell alone would weigh at least 100# and the action the same. Seing as though he dosen't appear supporting that kind of weight in the picture, I don't think it's legit.

If it is, then I would love to see some moron shoot it! LOL

Mr. A

(2013)
Bass: 0
catfish: 0
bluegill: 0
Other: 0


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

I too thought that 1st photo was totally photoshopped.


----------



## Fish_Heads (Jun 2, 2008)

Mr. A said:


> I cann BS on the Actual "Hand Cannon" in the picture. He's sitting there with it in his lap, the barrell alone would weigh at least 100# and the action the same. Seing as though he dosen't appear supporting that kind of weight in the picture, I don't think it's legit.
> 
> If it is, then I would love to see some moron shoot it! LOL
> 
> Mr. A


Maybe it's made of aluminum & sleeved internally with a steel 22 LR barrel & is done the same way in the cylinder.............A conversation piece you could actually shoot !


----------



## Boostedawdfun (Sep 15, 2012)

Hand gun...no
Hand cannon...yes


----------



## Boostedawdfun (Sep 15, 2012)




----------

